# Impendanz



## axn (26. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich hab keine Ahnung, also frag ich mal: Hab einen DENON PMA-680R Verstärker und würde zu meinen 2 Wharfedale Diamond 9.2 zwei weitere dran hängen. Die widerstehen aber mit 6 Ohm und der Denon möchte bei 2 Paar 8-16 Ohm (bei einem Paar 4-16 Ohm). Könnte ich das ignorieren oder besser nicht?


mfg

axn


----------



## Zinken (27. Juni 2008)

Du könntest es ignorieren und Dir anschließend eventuell einen neuen Verstärker kaufen. 
Zu hohe Impedanz macht nichts, zu niedrige dagegen kann die Verstärkerendstufe ins Jenseits schicken.


----------



## axn (27. Juni 2008)

Hmm.. Und wie wäre das wenn ich jetzt ein weiteres Paar mit z.B. 10 Ohm dran hänge, werden aus 6 und 10 parallel dann 8? Oder sollte ich auf die 6er bei 2 Paar in jedem Fall verzichten?

Danke

axn


----------



## Zinken (27. Juni 2008)

Du solltest darauf verzichten, da aus 6 und 10 Ohm parallel leider nur 3,75 Ohm werden. 
Berechnung: Rges = (R1 * R2) / (R1 + R2)
Da das nur wenig unter 4 Ohm liegt, könnte es sogar sein, dass das der Verstärker auf Dauer verkraftet,
aber mir wäre das ehrlich gesagt zu riskant.


----------



## axn (27. Juni 2008)

Ich meine doch nich parallel im Sinne von beide an einen Ausgang. Der Verstärker hat Anschlüsse für 4 Lautsprecher. Wenn man 2 anschließt, erwartet er 4-16 Ohm, wenn man 4 verwendet sollen es 8-16 Ohm sein..


----------



## Zinken (27. Juni 2008)

...Was Dir schon zeigt, dass intern immer 2 parallel an einer Endstufe hängen...


----------



## axn (27. Juni 2008)

Ah. OK. Vielen Dank.


----------

